# Vendor Warranty Practice



## SmokeyJoe (15/1/18)

Apologies if this is in the incorrect thread. Please move if it is
I would like to know why some vendors offer 3 month warranty on mods while others offer 6 months on the same brand.
Im not naming vendors but my brother bought himself an AL85 from one vendor in august and bought me as a present an Al85 from another vendor. Last month my brother's one went dead which is apparently a known issue with a batch of the particular mod according to the vendor. They replaced it at once since they have a 6 month warranty. As some of you know last week mine suffered the same fate, but im stuck now with a paper weight as it only has a 3 month warranty.
Now i fully understand that these guys have a business to run and you do get people spilling juice into the mods causing these kind of issues. But surely if there is a known issue with a particular device, exceptions should apply?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (15/1/18)

I may be mistaken, but are we as consumers not protected against faulty items for 6 months under the CPA? Obviously they would have to inspect the device to see it has not been misused or abused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (15/1/18)

You good sir, are correct @Asterix with a little bit of a tantrum and slamming down of the CPA you should get what you are rightfully entitled to. No business will risk a lawsuit based entirely on fear of negative exposure. Didn't take long for me to return an RDA and a few dud coils even though they said Dead on arrival. The manufacturers warranty means the shop can't return it. The CPA says that you can. Kick up sand and get it replaced. Can mail you the CPA. Sick to death of vape companies thinking they have products that are exempt from the law. One thing I learnt in my labour law classes is that no one, no business and nobody can write themselves out of or make you sign yourself out of your rights as a consumer.
Imagine I murdered someone and they signed a paper that said I could. You think I won't spend time behind bars?

Any contract is void if it violates the law. I laugh at all of the vape companies who say so and so do not have a warranty.

The consumer protection act is short enough for you to read through and understand completely and it is a huge crutch as a consumer.

Get your replacement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/1/18)

@Spyro please mail it to me. Ill pm u my email. Its not an expensive mod but it was a present from my brother that means the world to me. And for the mod to die after a short few months really pees me off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (15/1/18)

Spyro said:


> You good sir, are correct @Asterix with a little bit of a tantrum and slamming down of the CPA you should get what you are rightfully entitled to. No business will risk a lawsuit based entirely on fear of negative exposure. Didn't take long for me to return an RDA and a few dud coils even though they said Dead on arrival. The manufacturers warranty means the shop can't return it. The CPA says that you can. Kick up sand and get it replaced. Can mail you the CPA. Sick to death of vape companies thinking they have products that are exempt from the law. One thing I learnt in my labour law classes is that no one, no business and nobody can write themselves out of or make you sign yourself out of your rights as a consumer.
> Imagine I murdered someone and they signed a paper that said I could. You think I won't spend time behind bars?
> 
> Any contract is void if it violates the law. I laugh at all of the vape companies who say so and so do not have a warranty.
> ...


Give this man a Rum and Coke NOW!
+10

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside (15/1/18)

Evil prospers when good men do nothing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Spyro please mail it to me. Ill pm u my email. Its not an expensive mod but it was a present from my brother that means the world to me. And for the mod to die after a short few months really pees me off



Sent. If anyone else is in a similar situation I can email it to them too. PM

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/1/18)

The main reason for the 3 months on most products is that the manufacturers like SMOK only offer a 3 month warranty. If a vendor is forced to comply with the CPA then after 3 months they take the full loss on a warranty claim. This is why some vendors no longer sell products from certain manufacturers. We no longer sell Kangertech due to their poor quality and refusal to honour warranties. Additionally, the CPA excludes product defects where the product has been abused or misused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> The main reason for the 3 months on most products is that the manufacturers like SMOK only offer a 3 month warranty. If a vendor is forced to comply with the CPA then after 3 months they take the full loss on a warranty claim. This is why some vendors no longer sell products from certain manufacturers. We no longer sell Kangertech due to their poor quality and refusal to honour warranties. Additionally, the CPA excludes product defects where the product has been abused or misused.



That is correct. But doesn't mean that a vendor has the right to disobey the CPA. It is what it is. Like you've said, they just need to stop buying products that come with a short warranty or take the loss when an educated consumer comes back with a dud device. But you are totally correct that the device must not display any signs of neglect or abuse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

